# 7 week old pups in training for???



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Here are some pups learning the ropes. It is their first time around water at 7 weeks.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Very Cool!!!!

If I come down there will you take me hog hunting? That would be a great experience I think.....


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

very neat! - nice puppies!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> Very Cool!!!!
> 
> If I come down there will you take me hog hunting? That would be a great experience I think.....


Sure....as long as it is when it is cooler Carol.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

just if you do hang the skull in a tree carol, try to remeber which tree it's in, hehe


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Gawd, I love Airedales. They are so cute when they are young and then serious when they are older! 

I want to go hog hunting too! Can I bring my dog though and try her as a catch dog? lol lol

Courtney


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

GREAT pics!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Sure....as long as it is when it is cooler Carol.


I am headed to FL in January....will sometime around there work??? :grin::grin:

(Anne....SHHHHHHH...LOL, that was rather funny, and a but embarrasing too)#-o#-o


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> I am headed to FL in January....will sometime around there work??? :grin::grin:
> 
> (Anne....SHHHHHHH...LOL, that was rather funny, and a but embarrasing too)#-o#-o




Umm, Carol! Don Lives in California! 
Now, about this skull in the tree???????


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Uh....crap....

I hung the hide and skull of my buck last year to 1) let the hide sluff off naturally and keep the skull and rack and 2) use it as a proofing aide for the cadaver dogs....

Well.....I forgot which tree I hung it in and when Bernhard was here and we were on the new field, I was sitting there and noticed the skull swinging in the breeze and was like "Huh, that's where I put that thing..." LOL

(note: kind of shows that my proofing works just a little though... )


----------

